# Judo Gene Lebell



## Ronin

Anyone ever workout with Judo gene?   What a cool guy.   I plan to work out with him in the near future.   Any thoughts?


----------



## arnisador

Please report back to us! I know him best through his stuntman appearances.


----------



## jeffbeish

Gene mus be 75 by now.  The last time I saw him was in 1965!


----------



## Kyle

I would love to.  He's got a ton of knowledge and skill.  I've heard nothing but great things about him.

    - Kyle


----------



## The Prof

I have never met Gene LaBell.  But I do know that he has been around for a very long time and is *very well respected,* especially as a grappler.  Have a great time working out with him and consider it an honor.


----------



## tmanifold

When Bruce Lee wanted to learn how to grapple he went to see Gene. That says something. I have read a couple of his books and I have learn a ton from them.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

tmanifold said:
			
		

> When Bruce Lee wanted to learn how to grapple he went to see Gene. That says something. I have read a couple of his books and I have learn a ton from them.


When Bruce Lee got his butt dumped all over the set of the Green Hornet, it was by Gene LeBelle. When a well-recognized aikidon't guy was making movies, and being too hard on the stuntmen, he was punitively placed into an unconscious state by the Sensei, and had his head surrounded by broken pieces of his directors chair, courtesy of Gene Lebelle. One of the most hornery cusses alive.


----------



## kelly keltner

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> When Bruce Lee got his butt dumped all over the set of the Green Hornet, it was by Gene LeBelle. When a well-recognized aikidon't guy was making movies, and being too hard on the stuntmen, he was punitively placed into an unconscious state by the Sensei, and had his head surrounded by broken pieces of his directors chair, courtesy of Gene Lebelle. One of the most hornery cusses alive.


I heard that story about the Aikidon't guy too. Sounds like Mr. Labelle is definately a man totrain with.
kk


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Erik Paulson told a group of us that:

1.  Working out with Gene hurt.

2.  Gene makes noises come out of your body...out of different openings.

3.  He's really good.

4.  He kicked Steven Seagal's butt.


I'd love to meet him.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## captnigh

The Judo Gene/Seagal story is awesome.  I have heard several versions.

Anyone want to comment on which one is accurate?


----------



## hardheadjarhead

captnigh said:
			
		

> The Judo Gene/Seagal story is awesome.  I have heard several versions.
> 
> Anyone want to comment on which one is accurate?




I heard it from two totally different sources, both people being members of the Hollywood stuntman community.  Both stories are basically the same.

Seagal was allegedly trashing (physically) his stuntmen, hitting them hard, throwing them hard, and hurting them.  LeBell, who was a past president of the guild, went to Seagal and called him on it.  Words were exchanged, and Seagal opened the festivities by kicking Gene in the groin.

LeBell ignored the kick, shot in and took Seagal's back.  He then choked him out.  Seagal lost control of his bladder, wetting his pants.  He woke up, squared off, and asked LeBell if he'd like to try it again--which he did, successfully.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## captnigh

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I heard it from two totally different sources, both people being members of the Hollywood stuntman community. Both stories are basically the same.
> 
> Seagal was allegedly trashing (physically) his stuntmen, hitting them hard, throwing them hard, and hurting them. LeBell, who was a past president of the guild, went to Seagal and called him on it. Words were exchanged, and Seagal opened the festivities by kicking Gene in the groin.
> 
> LeBell ignored the kick, shot in and took Seagal's back. He then choked him out. Seagal lost control of his bladder, wetting his pants. He woke up, squared off, and asked LeBell if he'd like to try it again--which he did, successfully.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Steve


I read the same story, except that it started with Seagal standing around on-set claiming chokes didn't work on him because of his fantastically strong Ki. Judo Gene begged to differ, at which point the stories are the same. Gene got the choke, Seagal stopped him-said he wasn't ready- they did it again Seagal goes out and wets himself. Gene was quoted as saying "a man has got to know his limitations". I also heard Gene didn't care for Seagal because Seagal had a rep for being rough on stuntmen.


----------



## bignick

The version I heard on the Bruce Lee story was that basically, Bruce was again, being rough on stuntmen and so finally Gene basically picks him up in a fireman's carry and hauls him around the set for awhile.  At one point Bruce says something like, "...put me down or I'll kill you."  Gene ignores him and again, Bruce says put me down.  Gene just tells him that, "I can't, you'd kill me"  and proceeded to carry him around for awhile longer...


----------



## arnisador

I just saw his new autobiography "The Godfather of Grappling" in the bookstore today:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0967654351/

I don't know how it differs from last year's autobiography "The Toughest Man Alive":
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0953176673/


----------



## Mark Barlow

I've had the pleasure to train with Gene several times in the past 16 years.  He's a walking encyclopedia of grappling and can stretch you more ways than you ever thought possible.  Without a doubt, the Saturday night workouts at his cabin are my favorite martial arts memories.


----------



## arnisador

Sounds like fun! Who does _he_ train against to stay at a high level--who is in his league?


----------



## Mark Barlow

Besides the Saturday night invitation only workouts at his cabin, I know he's usually at Gokor's dojo on Monday nights.  Truthfully, I don't know of anyone who is in his league but he makes a point to train with the best he can find, Oleg Taktarov, Gokor, John Donahue and the Machados to name a few.


----------



## shesulsa

My teacher (high ranking judoka) has great respect for Gene Lebell.  He once had a student who said she HATED the color pink, but knew Mr. Lebell to wear pink.  So he had her wear a pink belt for month.

heh heh heh heh heh


----------



## Miles

arnisador said:
			
		

> I just saw his new autobiography "The Godfather of Grappling" in the bookstore today:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0967654351/



A friend loaned me his copy of this book and I am about half-way through. Gene LeBell is also one of the funniest guys I've read.  His self-deprecating sense of humor is refreshing, especially since he is so famous.  I've woken up my wife several times laughing out loud while I've read this book.

Miles


----------



## bignick

My buddy brought in his book that used to be called Pro Wrestling Finish Moves, or something like that...

Looked interesting...


----------



## barnaby

I met him at a school in Los Angeles.  He taught Judo of course and the Jujitsu was taught by a brilliant Armenian teacher named Gocor (SP?).  If that's the school this was posted about, please let me know -- it'd be good to hear it's still in place.  (On Sunset I think.  It was on the second story in a strip mall).  

Oops, just saw the post regarding Gokor's school.


----------



## Franc0

I've had the pleasure and honor of training with Sensei Gene, and I can tell you, it definitely hurts! He's got to be one of the toughest men I've ever trained with. The respect thats held for him by practically every martial artist thats in the know is unparalleled. IMO, he's the best grappler in the world.

Franco


----------



## barnaby

oh if anyone is training at Gokor's, could you tell Karo (assuming he's still around -- one of Gokor's senior students) that Barnaby said hi?  thanks --


----------



## Boru

Gene is a wonderful Man I love him. 
Having said that it is my belief that Gene has a incredible amount of knowledge in his brain, but at least half of his tech (if not more) is based on the sheer power that he alone has. I have worked out with Gene and I am a pritty fair sized man 6' 250lbs, his power in his hands are unbelievable, once he grabs you,  your in deep trouble. But some of those holds only he could apply. Sure I could do them and so could the other students , but it just wasn't the same as him ( of Course). Not even great MAs could do them. Plus working out with Gene you have to watch out for the curse or what most of his students call there badge of honor i.e. major rib cacification (sp). alot of Genes students that I have come in contact with over the years have rib calcium build ups that look gross.( these guys must be immune to the bear hug now). Also I have found that Gene is a good teacher, but He is a better teacher for those with a basic foundation. I believe this is because of his incredible knowledge , Beginners just can't catch up fast enough. As far as the Steven Undersiege incident that is public knowledge, that was accually printed in several news papers. How ever what few people know ,that is also true is along time ago a young kung fu star had his back broken and it was called a training accident or as the movie portraid it a cheep shot by a beaten opponent it was neither. Gene snaped it , its on film and if the Parkers havent destroyed it yet , Its still there buried in Pasadena California. It is my belief that Ed Parker did not want the world to see that a little fast man thought to be unbeatable and a role model for every weak , picked on , short or skinny , fearful person in the world was destroyed easily by a big Bully ( dont get me wrong I know BL was the image of a god physically but next to gene he's a runt) That image of Gene breaking him destroys everything that MA in the US stands for  i.e. You can learn to punch fast , kick hard, fly like the wind but this big lump of a man will still win and he will hurt you, Game over. 
I think by not showing the world Many Ma schools stay in business. As for Mr. Lebelle he " makes all his money by looseing" ( in movies) and is happy with the knowledge that really only one man ever truly beat him. Who you ask? A man who fought Gene a thousand times  and on one glorius  day Al Thomas a 168lb man got behind Gene and Choked him out. He never fought Gene again after that and died of Cancer some years later. The witness to this fight is none other then Gene's lovely Wife.


----------



## Boru

Gene is a wonderful Man I love him. 
Having said that it is my belief that Gene has a incredible amount of knowledge in his brain, but at least half of his tech (if not more) is based on the sheer power that he alone has. I have worked out with Gene and I am a pritty fair sized man 6' 250lbs, his power in his hands are unbelievable, once he grabs you, your in deep trouble. But some of those holds only he could apply. Sure I could do them and so could the other students , but it just wasn't the same as him ( of Course). Not even great MAs could do them. Plus working out with Gene you have to watch out for the curse or what most of his students call there badge of honor i.e. major rib cacification (sp). alot of Genes students that I have come in contact with over the years have rib calcium build ups that look gross.( these guys must be immune to the bear hug now). Also I have found that Gene is a good teacher, but He is a better teacher for those with a basic foundation. I believe this is because of his incredible knowledge , Beginners just can't catch up fast enough. As far as the Steven Undersiege incident that is public knowledge, that was accually printed in several news papers. How ever what few people know ,that is also true is along time ago a young kung fu star had his back broken and it was called a training accident or as the movie portraid it a cheep shot by a beaten opponent it was neither. Gene snaped it , its on film and if the Parkers havent destroyed it yet , Its still there buried in Pasadena California. It is my belief that Ed Parker did not want the world to see that a little fast man thought to be unbeatable and a role model for every weak , picked on , short or skinny , fearful person in the world was destroyed easily by a big Bully ( dont get me wrong I know BL was the image of a god physically but next to gene he's a runt) That image of Gene breaking him destroys everything that MA in the US stands for i.e. You can learn to punch fast , kick hard, fly like the wind but this big lump of a man will still win and he will hurt you, Game over. 
I think by not showing the world Many Ma schools stay in business. As for Mr. Lebelle he " makes all his money by looseing" ( in movies) and is happy with the knowledge that really only one man ever truly beat him. Who you ask? A man who fought Gene a thousand times and on one glorius day Al Thomas a 168lb man got behind Gene and Choked him out. He never fought Gene again after that and died of Cancer some years later. The witness to this fight is none other then Gene's lovely Wife.


----------



## Ybot

Here yall go.  Found this on Youtube.


----------



## searcher

I would love to train with JGL.   I have one of his books and it is great.


----------



## mad4dos

Ybot said:


> Here yall go.  Found this on Youtube.



lol like the song  wonder who wrote  it ?

mad4dos


----------



## Darth F.Takeda

No disrespect for BJJ, but when it made the scene, and everyone was saying how they changed martial arts by introducing  grappling, I would always mention Judo Gene.
 The public just was not ready, untill the UFC, to face the truth that grappling is important to being a well rounded fighter.
 Just like Gene can Box and kick.
He is one of my Sensei's heros. When he talks about Judo Gene, you can see a bit of that 15 year old Judoka, my 63  year old Sensei was.
It's priceless and sweet.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

I saw Gene Lebell last night when I was watching "Beerfest."
He was the red haired German man who started choking after a couple of blondes went topless (or I think that is how it went).
BTW, don't bother renting that one.  It was terrible.  I like a good, mindless movie every now and then, but that was not the one.

AoG


----------



## Karatedrifter7

The version I heard on the Bruce Lee story was that basically, Bruce was again, being rough on stuntmen and so finally Gene basically picks him up in a fireman's carry and hauls him around the set for awhile. At one point Bruce says something like, "...put me down or I'll kill you." Gene ignores him and again, Bruce says put me down. Gene just tells him that, "I can't, you'd kill me" and proceeded to carry him around for awhile longer...



For the record this above..
This is the true version I looked it up on a Gene Website. He also said that "Bruce Lee's kicks could've sent him to China," thats on there too.
Was Gene being modest? Who knows. But the rumor of a fight and Bruce was choked out is false. He did train Bruce in grappling and Judo.


----------



## MarkBarlow

For anyone who's spent time with Gene, the idea that he could be a bully is laughable.  As for teaching techniques that only work for him, I can't imagine Gene earning and maintaining a reputation for being the best grappler around if none of his many students could fight.  Visit Gokor's school some Monday night when Gene is teaching and see if the students can walk the walk.

If it sounds like hero-worship when I talk about Gene, I'm guilty as charged.  For close to 20 years, he's offered me invaluable insight and advice and after my sensei passed away, he was more than willing to help fill the gap as both an instructor and friend.  I don't get the opportunity to train with Gene nearly as often as I'd like but every time I've been on the mat with him or spoken to him over the phone he's been exactly the type person I'd choose as an instructor.


----------



## Brian S

I like the stories behing Gene Labell, they are pretty neat. But, I wonder if they are just stories? Can anyone site credible references to these stories?

 They are certainly not unbelievable. I just like evidence.


----------



## MarkBarlow

Brian S said:


> I like the stories behing Gene Labell, they are pretty neat. But, I wonder if they are just stories? Can anyone site credible references to these stories?
> 
> They are certainly not unbelievable. I just like evidence.



I wasn't there so anything I say is just hearsay.  Gene  did tell me about tossing Bruce Lee on his shoulders and running around the GREEN HORNET set with him.  I wouldn't waste my breath asking him whether he crippled Bruce or anyone else, he's a better person than that.


----------



## Abbax8

On JudoInfoSite there is a podcast you can hear with Gene. Check it out.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## Brian S

Cool! Thanks!!


----------

